# need input please



## MeadMan (Feb 28, 2005)

hmmm. What page is the recipie on so I can look it up. Any thing in that book should take off. Did you oxygenate well? Was your yeast expired? What was the temp at pitching? My only suggestion is to wait a few days and see. I would probably think about making a starter right now. And then pitching it monday night if you still see no action in the air lock. I assume that Ken suggests a yeast nutrient and a yeast energizer in his recipie. If you followed it you chould have no problems.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

IT IS NOT WASTED!


----------



## Ray Keller (Feb 17, 2005)

I had a similar problem and even used the yeast you were wanting to use. I made a small 1 gal batch, (not enough), I stuck my airlock on the same day I added yeast, it would not start,I added energizer,nutrients, champagne yeast (EC-1118 lalvin), stirred it daily still nothing. My solution was to put the must in a 2 gal container and cover it with a clean towel (understandably not the most exact way to keep out wild yeast)(But it has been used for years by oldtime home wine makers) it worked great. my problem ended up just being a lack of usable oxygen for the must to work.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

The big things have been listed, but an even more important question initially is what kind of fermenter are you in? Many (most) plastic fermenters that don't have a gasket for the lid can occasionally leak gas. That means that the airlock can bubble not at all, or only occasionally despite a prodigious ferment. Lift the lid and look for foam or bubbles.

That addressed, the biggies are yeast amount and viability. Usually the K1V is a very aggressive yeast (sometimes to a fault). The difference will be flavor and the mead will be much drier. Given non-expired yeast and adequate aeration of the must, temperature is usually the culprit. Below about 65 and it can be slow to take off. If I remember from The Compleat, Ken usually recommends the pasteurization method... did you add the yeast when the must was still too hot? I'm guesing you used the nutrient and energizer as he recommends too; thast gravity isn't too high especially for the K1-V.

Stirring/shaking the fermenter until active offgassing is apparent will help activate the yeast, both from the motion (think stir plates) and from the oxygenation. 

So check the mead to be sure it's not stealthily offgassing on you, and check the temp too. Let us know, and DON'T THROW IT OUT! Biggest beginner mistake ever and easy to make. Don't give up!


----------



## pumpkinpiper (Mar 3, 2004)

On Sunday, I pitched another 2 pakets of yeast, and 2 tsp of nutrient and oxygenated vigorously for another 5 min. I'm using a 6 gallon plastic fermentor, with 5 gallons water in it(as the recipe calls for), so ther is some head room left for foaming in the bucket. Room temp for the must is around 68 degrees.The fermentor lid is very well sealed I feel. It's Tuesday today, and still no gas bubbles coming yet. Frustrating. Steve


----------

